# Disney's The BFG on Digital HD, Blu-ray� and Disney Movies Anywhere Dec. 6.



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> STEVEN SPIELBERG’S IMAGINATION AND DISNEY MAGIC COME TOGETHER
> TO BRING ROALD DAHL’S BELOVED CLASSIC TO LIFE
> 
> “*The BFG*” comes to Digital HD, Blu-ray™ and Disney Movies Anywhere Dec. 6
> ...


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I will definitely be getting this one for the kids. Thanks once again for letting us know and I hope you get a copy to review here.


----------

